# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: با Visual Studio میشه برنامه ها ی اندروید و جاوا ساخت؟

## samadblaj

سلام دوستان میشه بفرمایید با Visual Studio میشه برنامه ها ی اندروید و جاوا ساخت؟

چه خروجی هایی داره؟

مرسی

----------


## solmaz_zm

با آخرین vs2010 میشه واسه اندروید برنامه نویسی کرد،بایستی برنامه ای به نام mono android که ظاهرا یه پلاگین هست روی vs2010 نصب کنی البته البته بایستی اضافه کنم خیلی خیلی زیاد با Error مواجه خواهی شد.
واسه اندروید بهتره از اکلیپس استفاده کنی.من خودم با vs2008 واسه ویندوز موبایل برنامه نوشتم که خیلی راضی بودم.

----------


## solmaz_zm

اره میتونی.واسه اندروید بایستی پلاگین mono andriod را برروی vs2010 نصب کنی، ولی خیلی زیاد با پیغام خطا مواجه میشی و چون جدیده زیاد نمیتونی از کسی کمک بگیری.بهتره از " اکلیپس" استفاده کنی.راهنماش هم خیلی زیاده.

----------


## samadblaj

> با آخرین vs2010 میشه واسه اندروید برنامه نویسی کرد،بایستی برنامه ای به نام mono android که ظاهرا یه پلاگین هست روی vs2010 نصب کنی البته البته بایستی اضافه کنم خیلی خیلی زیاد با Error مواجه خواهی شد.
> واسه اندروید بهتره از اکلیپس استفاده کنی.من خودم با vs2008 واسه ویندوز موبایل برنامه نوشتم که خیلی راضی بودم.


ممنونم از راهنمایتون شما با VS برای چه موبایل برنامه نوشتید آیا از مرجع خاصی استفاده میکنید؟

----------

